# 2004 & 2005 Armada brake problem



## Shannonop (Jul 1, 2005)

June 30, 2005



Dear Mr. Ghosn: [CEO of Nissan] 

I am writing to you regarding two Nissan Armarda’s. I previously owned a 2004 Armarda and currently own a 2005 Armarda.

We had a serious brake problem with our 2004 Armada. In experiencing all these problems, my husband and I were very concerned for our safety in this vehicle, where the brakes have been a problem since the time of purchase. I must point out that Kelly Nissan has been wonderful and that they were not the problem. The problem we had is that we bought your top of the line vehicle in cash, so we wouldn’t have any problems and yet we have had more problems with the 2004 Armada vehicle than any other vehicle we have ever owned. 

After filing a complain with Nissan 1, we requested that Nissan compensate us by getting us out of this vehicle in exchange for the newer 2005 model, where we felt that the brake problem was rectified in the newer model. My husband and I liked the vehicle, but felt that this brake problem was a safety issue and just wanted to be made whole considering we paid cash for it and should not be held liable for a factory defect on Nissan’s part. This was a brand new vehicle worth over 40,000 and should not have been serviced so many times as it had been serviced. 

Nissan 1 finally got back to me after several weeks telling me that they would not do anything to compensate us and that all they would offer was an engineer to go on site to where I had my Nissan serviced to fix the problem. Again, as I have stated...........I do not feel I should have to keep bringing in a brand new vehicle for service, where they couldn’t fix the problem the last three times! That being said, my husband and I were extremely concerned for our safety and our children’s safety and because Nissan would not directly admit there was in fact a brake problem as they are admitting now, my husband and I took more of a loss by buying another Armada only a year and a few months later.

We purchased a 2005 Armada for $10,000 plus our trade- in [2004 Armada] from Ira Nissan in Woburn. We tried to purchase another Nissan through Kelly Nissan of Lynnfield but the manager named Norman refused to return our phone calls. Prior to Norman ignoring us, he stated that Nissan had a program called taking it to the streets and that he would see on what he could do about getting us out of the 2004 problem into the newer model. When we physically went to see Norman he told us that the program taking it to the streets would not consider helping us and that it would be about $10,000 + to get us out of the 2004 Armada. When we agreed and told him we wanted a different color, he then bumped up the price of the vehicle stating that the reason for the increase was because it was a sought out color [GIVE ME A BREAK!] Again, being taken for more of a ride, we agreed and then never heard from Norman again. 

We purchased the 2005 Armada in February of 2005. It is now June and my vehicle was brought in for service WITH THE SAME ****** PROBLEM..................THE BRAKE SYSTEM!!!!!!! Irate, I brought it to the shop in Woburn on Monday the 27th of June. I was told be Stephanie in Service that because Nissan has recognized the brake problem, not only with the Armada’s but with the Titan’s too, that she could not get me into service until Wednesday. I told her that I have a full warranty and that I really didn’t want to drive the vehicle and requested a rental. I was denied and told that she would not be able to get me into service where they were fixing two to three Nissan Armada’s and Titans per day to rectify the brake problem. I asked her what they were doing to rectify the situation and was told that Nissan has new kits for the brakes. After finally having my brakes fixed along with a back order for my drivers side window parts, I looked at my invoice only to realize that Nissan screwed me AGAIN, by only resurfacing the brakes............THE SAME THING THEY DID IN MY 2004 ARMADA! The worst thing is that I was lied to and misled into believing that they were fixing the problem that they are definitely aware of. Extremely angry, I called Stephanie and asked her why my brakes were not fixed and just resurfaced. Her response was that Nissan is making the dealerships follow a procedure before they fully repair the problem using the kit that Nissan states will fix the problem indefinitely. I told her that was unacceptable, where I had already been down this road with my 2004 and her response was that this is what Nissan wants and that she is only complying with procedure. When I asked her to put this in writing she stated she could not do that, which tells me that Nissan is trying to avoid the problem hoping it will go away by trying to get off cheap! 

Bottom line, I know there was a brake problem with the 2004 Armarda; I paid over $10,000 to get away from that problem only to have the same problem in the 2005 Armada. I have kept my records of my last complaint to Nissan 1 in October of 2004 and have all my service slips to prove it! I have now filed another complaint to Nissan 1 about my 2005 Armada seeking a buyback and have not heard back from the manager as I was told I would [four days later]. I called back and was put through to Wanda, the manager and left a message, again, I am still waiting for a call back. I finally got my call back on June 30th at 5pm stating that she was extremely busy. I am assuming she is busy with this brake issue. 

As of this moment I have spoken to other Nissan owners who are experiencing the same difficulties with their brakes. The only difference is that I paid $10,000 extra to get rid of my 1st brake problem thinking it was a factory defect because Nissan would not openly admit to fault, however I was told by employees of Nissan that they did in fact know of the brake problem. Now Nissan dealerships are acknowledging this brake problem and have stated clearly that Nissan is aware of it. That being said, I do not want this vehicle and want to be paid in full! If I do not receive some form of compensation I will seek out every avenue possible to be heard and compensated. As a consumer, I will also seek every avenue to educate the public of the brake problem that Nissan has been hiding for over two years! Being a first year law student, I do have the drive to do whatever it takes to expose Nissan. The first step I plan on taking is contacting the Massachusetts Lemon Law and better business bureau, followed by news stations and newspapers. I will also establish a web site to seek out other consumers who have been taken for a ride by Nissan and ignored hoping the consumer will just go away. However, if Nissan chooses to rectify the problem, there will be no need to continue on with this crusade and hopefully Nissan will take this seriously and take the appropriate steps it should have taken when I owned the 2004 brake problem.

After owning 4 Nissan vehicles I can honestly say; I will never purchase a Nissan again and neither will my children!

What disturbs me even more is that Wanda @ Nissan1 extension 8445 openly admitted that Nissan itself and the dealerships were aware of the brake problem with the 2005 Armada’s and yet Nissan didn’t go out of its way to inform the public and Ira Nissan didn’t disclose this information to me at time of purchase and sale, thereby selling me the vehicle by misleading me into thinking the problem was corrected, where they knew the problems I had with the 2004 Armada. Wanda also stated that the brake problem was only with the earlier 2005 models. This conversation was on June 30, 2005 @ 5:30pm. She has refused to reimburse me for the money I lost buying another Armada because Nissan wouldn’t openly admit to the brake problem in the 2004 and has offered me the repair kit, even though Stephanie Swain at Ira Nissan in Woburn stated that she was not allowed to use the kit until they tried other remedies such as resurfacing the rotors as they have done to my Armada on June 29, 2005 even though they told me they were repairing my brakes with the kit. I am assuming they thought I wouldn’t read my invoice. Wanda at Nissan one first stated that the kits were not readily available, however when I mentioned that Stephanie Swain in service stated that they were repairing two to three Nissan Armada’s and Titan’s per day with the kit, she stated they were available but needed to be ordered. I told her that on June 27, 2005 I was told I would have the kit for June 29, 2005 service only to have my brakes resurface and again being told that the dealerships are not authorized to put the kits in at first repair for service. Someone is lying and misleading me...the consumer. I think Nissan should be held accountable and inform the public of this growing problem. There is clearly a brake problem and resurfacing them is not alleviating the problem, so my question is why is Nissan mandating this procedure and not recalling the vehicles so they can install the brake repair kit?


----------



## Trainoperator (May 17, 2005)

Shannonop said:


> June 30, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn dude. Thats messed up. I wish you the best of luck. Contact anyone who will listen to your story and never give up. :thumbup:


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

that sucks what is the actual problem with brakes im not aware. include NHTSA it's a safety issue. if your really not satisfied, buy a toyota 4 runner or land criuser etc.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

http://www.lemonlawcenter.com/brake-problems.htm

BRAKE PROBLEM DEFECT IN TOYOTA TUNDRA, 
NISSAN ARMADA AND NISSAN TITAN
Certain of theses vehicles have defects that may be considered chronic. Some owners of Toyota Tundras, Nissan Armadas and Nissan Titans (2004 - 2005) have had fairly well known brake problem defects. I have successfully brought Lemon Law claims for clients on these brake problems. I have handled eight different claims on Tundra trucks alone for the brake pulsation or vibration defect. Some Nissan Armadas and Titans are having a similar brake problem with pulsation and vibration when braking. The shaking of the vehicle can range from mild to quite severe. 

The brake problems usually result in warped rotors and drums, with some vehicles needing a brake job every 5 to 10 thousand miles. One client had 8 brake jobs in 110,000 miles. There are literally dozens of complaints of brake pulsation / vibration for Tundra trucks on the National Highway Transportation and Safety Administration website. NHTSA is starting to receive similar complaints on Armadas and Titans.

Toyota has issued several Technical Service Bulletins over the years in an attempt to solve the Tundra brake defects problem, with little success. Nissan is beginning to grapple with the problem now. Both continue to sell the vehicle without any disclosure of brake problems. If you have a Toyota Tundra, Nissan Armada or Nissan Titan, with this problem please contact this office.


http://www.clubarmada.com/archive/t-771


on this site you can see all the armada problem not only the brakes. 

http://www.infinitihelp.com/Ownership/Nissan/Armada/Diagnose.htm


----------



## echo2510 (Jul 15, 2005)

*2004 Titan Brake Problems*

I have owned my Titan since May '04 without problems until Feb '05. At first the dealership was sympathetic to my problem and cut the rotors, which alleviated most of the rattling and shaking in the stearing wheel. In 3 weeks it started again. The dealership now told me that there was clearly a problem but he didn't have the parts to help me and that he would call me when they were in. Two months passed and I was in for an oil change when I spoke with the service manager. Now he tells me he will get me on the waiting list for the repair. What happened during the last few months? A customer behind me was literally crying about her Armada....stating how she felt she was going to lose control of the vehicle when she driving her kids to soccer practice. When does this stop? The service guy (who I trust) shows me specs and communications from Nissan that basically promise the parts right away and then another communication that says there's a parts slow down. The service guy actually tells me that he's seeing 20-30 customers a day with the braking complaints for the Titan and Armada.

My calls to Nissan 1 were similar too. The first CSR tells me that the Lemon Law woulndn't apply in my case, and then a week later when they finally return my call I'm told a different story. I guess they think their throwing me a bone by extending my brake coverage until May 2007. I'm definitely going the legal route, at this point. Make sure you save every dealership work order slip and ensure that your complaint about the brake chatter is printed on the paperwork.


----------



## ak47m203 (Apr 24, 2005)

do you think the new pathy and armada/titan share same brake components. i hope it will not happen to my truck hope you'll sort out your problems too. do you think this only happens to armada and not to other nissan car like fx 35/45 etc. why not just change the whole brake system and use those models that do not gave them complaints.




echo2510 said:


> I have owned my Titan since May '04 without problems until Feb '05. At first the dealership was sympathetic to my problem and cut the rotors, which alleviated most of the rattling and shaking in the stearing wheel. In 3 weeks it started again. The dealership now told me that there was clearly a problem but he didn't have the parts to help me and that he would call me when they were in. Two months passed and I was in for an oil change when I spoke with the service manager. Now he tells me he will get me on the waiting list for the repair. What happened during the last few months? A customer behind me was literally crying about her Armada....stating how she felt she was going to lose control of the vehicle when she driving her kids to soccer practice. When does this stop? The service guy (who I trust) shows me specs and communications from Nissan that basically promise the parts right away and then another communication that says there's a parts slow down. The service guy actually tells me that he's seeing 20-30 customers a day with the braking complaints for the Titan and Armada.
> 
> My calls to Nissan 1 were similar too. The first CSR tells me that the Lemon Law woulndn't apply in my case, and then a week later when they finally return my call I'm told a different story. I guess they think their throwing me a bone by extending my brake coverage until May 2007. I'm definitely going the legal route, at this point. Make sure you save every dealership work order slip and ensure that your complaint about the brake chatter is printed on the paperwork.


----------



## nismobleed (Mar 29, 2005)

*Titan Armada Brake RECALL*

2004 through some 2006 Titans and Armadas all have brake recall campaigns by Nissan. 

The recall consists of Two differently designed rotors, a different composite brake pad, and in some cases new torque members are installed. Recall campaigns are no cost to the consumer, and any Nissan Certified Service Department can do the recall. I addition to the brake recall the same year model Titans and Armadas have a BCM(Body Control Module) Harness recall. Check into this, so far we have completed over 200 Brake system recalls, and over 300 BCM Harness recalls, with no returns from ANY!!


----------



## Trust (Jun 16, 2006)

nismobleed said:


> 2004 through some 2006 Titans and Armadas all have brake recall campaigns by Nissan.
> 
> The recall consists of Two differently designed rotors, a different composite brake pad, and in some cases new torque members are installed. Recall campaigns are no cost to the consumer, and any Nissan Certified Service Department can do the recall. I addition to the brake recall the same year model Titans and Armadas have a BCM(Body Control Module) Harness recall. Check into this, so far we have completed over 200 Brake system recalls, and over 300 BCM Harness recalls, with no returns from ANY!!


Wow, I'm super late, but is there really a recall?? There wasn't anything about this on the www.nissannews.com website... Thanks for the information...


----------



## RafaelC (Jun 27, 2006)

*Nissan Armada and Titan Brake Problems*

You should at least take your vehicle to the dealer four times, and document every visit, and things done to the vehicle... After this hire a Lawyer who will contact the Nissan Corporation, and ask them for your money back. Since nissan knows of this problem they will settle out of court. I have the number of a great lawyer in San Diego that has gone against Nissan on several times, and he can help you have a winning case.


----------



## Shopinful (Oct 7, 2006)

*4th Armada Brake Problem -18,000 miles*



RafaelC said:


> You should at least take your vehicle to the dealer four times, and document every visit, and things done to the vehicle... After this hire a Lawyer who will contact the Nissan Corporation, and ask them for your money back. Since nissan knows of this problem they will settle out of court. I have the number of a great lawyer in San Diego that has gone against Nissan on several times, and he can help you have a winning case.


I have a similiar brake problem. Our Armada is a 2004 and we have taken it in 3 times for the same lack of breaks. It was in the shop for weeks on end with the fix each time. The first time we took it in was well before the 2 year period but with only 13,000 miles on the vehicle, you can see we don't drive it that much. (Thank heavens) Because of this, it has taken a while to get a total of 3+ trips back for the same problem although I wish it has just been fixed at this point. I know the Lemon Law is 2 years and we are passed that but each time they have promised that the problem was completely fixed AND WE BELIEVED THEM. A month ago the breaks went out again. (Exact same feeling and reaction) Luckily each time we have not been on a highway but believe it or not in a parking lot or side street. That, in itself, was scary for the pedal went completely down to the floor, a terrible grinding noise occured, and all brakes failed. We drove a couple miles an hr. back home or to the dealer. We have been assured 3 times now that Nissan had the fix and it will work properly from now on. With only 13,000 miles on our Armada, we do not feel safe in driving it anymore especially on a highway for we are afraid we could kill ourselves or someone else at high speed with such a large vehicle. It is going in for it's 4th "fix" on the 10th of Oct. as required by Lemon Law but to be honest, with only this amount of miles on it, I don't feel that the problem can be fixed or have confidence anymore. Suggestions on getting this vehicle bought back so we can drive with peace of mind. Snce we are so low in mileage but past the 2 year Lemon Law does anyone know how we should proceed with Nissan. We have sent a certified letter to Nissan which is what prompted the Oct. 10 fix. We are genuinely concerned for our safety. It is sad for we really liked this vehicle but our lives and the lives of our children are too important to fool around with yet another fix to find out a couple months later the problem still exists. Advice please! (SIZE]


----------



## albass004 (Nov 21, 2006)

nismobleed said:


> 2004 through some 2006 Titans and Armadas all have brake recall campaigns by Nissan.
> 
> The recall consists of Two differently designed rotors, a different composite brake pad, and in some cases new torque members are installed. Recall campaigns are no cost to the consumer, and any Nissan Certified Service Department can do the recall. I addition to the brake recall the same year model Titans and Armadas have a BCM(Body Control Module) Harness recall. Check into this, so far we have completed over 200 Brake system recalls, and over 300 BCM Harness recalls, with no returns from ANY!!




Can you give me some information on the brake recall you are refering to? My 2004 Armada has 16000 miles and I am being told I need front brakes....not rear, only front the VDC OFF, SLIP, and BRAKE warning lights are staying on on the car....They say I must be abusive to the car for it to need brakes so soon...I bought it new, and use it to tote the kids around town, and am in NO WAY abusive to it....


----------



## evlqueen (Aug 5, 2007)

Shannonop said:


> June 30, 2005
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have a 2005 armada and for the first time experienced the brake problems just yesterday. it was just me and my kids and it really scared us all. i had it towed to the nissan dealer and they later told me nothing was wrong. i then explained again that it did not want to brake and the steering wheel shoke the vibration in the foot pedal and the major excessive noise and grinding. they just told me that it was the abs brakes activating and they will reset the computer????? i have been online and noticed that there are many complaints about the exact same problem. what are our options? nissan should fix this if it is an ongoing problem. what if it causes a severe accident?


----------



## eldine10 (Sep 15, 2013)

*i bought a 2004 armada too and have the same problem too,*

when I spoke to Nissan consumer affairs they told me that they never heard of such problems before with the 2004 armada.that im the first person in the whole world to have that problem and is a very unusual problem.none of their costomer have given them a feed back about that brake problem.so I decide now to take them to the better business bearu for some justice because it is very unsafe for me to drive around in that car.


----------



## eldine10 (Sep 15, 2013)

*nissan have no values for customer lives.they only care about the money.*

I have had multiple brake failure on the road and when I took it to Nissan dealer they told me its 99 dollar to have it inspected only,so I take it to fire stone complete auto care and repair shop.and they told me 14 dollar to have it inspected.its a huge difference in what Nissan will charge you for just looking at your braking system,and im sure fire stone a well reputable company that has known around the world by millions for honesty and quality product wont charge you cheap because they are doing a half way inspection,for I know they wont because they will be liable for what they are doing if some thing goes wrong.they point that im making with they price is that Nissan is looking to suck your pocket dry as soon as you walk true the door because the money is what they cares for they don't care if you drive down the road in their vehicle and they brake fail you and you crash and die.once you leave your money with them they are happy.they will just open they door and says next come on in, give us your money lets bend you over and give you a vehicle with a brake problem so you can drive down they road and die and kill some people.
after they inspection I fire stone did a brake flush and brake pads change a cost of 229 dollar and a complete inspection and then ays my 2004 armada is safe for 12000 miles 1 year warranty.so I was happy then I used my vehicle the following weekend and went to new York city with my family it was a disaster brake failure occur like 7 times in ny city.i had to bring the vehicle to a dead stop with the emergency brake every one was upset and other people was upset on the road too.but I cant help it.so I called up Nissan consumer afffairs and told them my problem and ask them to help me fix it.they told me they cant do that because im the first costomer in the whole wide world that has given them such a complain about the 2004 armada breaking problems and if they receive another complain they will call it a recall.so I went to the used Nissan dealer and he told me off the record that Nissan is aware of that problem,but didn't do nothing because it will cost them money,so I guess we as the consumer now that have already given Nissan our money for a car that is completely not safe just have to drive around and pray and ask god to take you safe to work and bring you back.because when we leave home in the morning we don't know if we will come back and see our family again.my point to Nissan is please be considerate that they money that you collect for those vehicle are people hard working dollar they that suffer and struggle to earn to give you for a vehicle that is completely no good. bandits held up people at gun point on the street and take their money,but nissan manufacture find a more high teck way of scaming
money with out the use of guns.


----------



## eldine10 (Sep 15, 2013)

I am a completely unhappy costomer with my Nissan vehicle I wont recommend to no one to buy a Nissan vehicle any more because they hide their recall and expect you to pay outrageous money to them to fix their recall.they only time you will see a nice face with your Nissan deallers and friends is when you are looking to buy a vehicle boy when you sine that paper you will be crying tears that will turn to blood with some of their vehicle.all your hard working money you will have to pay them to fix their fault that should be a recall and they are hiding so that they can suck your money to fix it.i cry many times to know how Nissan treats me and if you want to do they same like me.go ahead and buy their vehicle.now im stuck with my unsafe car for the rest of the time because fire stone cant find the fault to fix it and Nissan want outrageous money to look at it.and I do have a hearth and love other people like my self im not like Nissan.so I wont sell this car to another person who may have wife and kids to take care of so that he can drive down the road and have a breaks failure and crash and die and his kids have to suffer after ,then their blood will be on my hands.for then ill be just as guilty as Nissan is to know that the vehicle is completely unsafe and I just pass it on to him because of greed for money.


----------



## eldine10 (Sep 15, 2013)

I have drove Toyota for many years and have always had exceptional sales and service and durability I switch to Nissan because I tought its the same Japanese vehicle now im crying for the switch I made


----------



## patkins (Apr 12, 2012)

Sudden Brake Loss (DSS) C1179


I'm looking for any Canadians that have had this happen. Please contact me with location and number if possible. Nissan Canada has not heard of this. Delta Stroke Sensor in the Brake Booster will cause complete failure of brakes Nissan Canada does not care. Please contact ASAP


----------

